# Amazon Tv and Kindle Use



## Pam L (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi,

My husband’s work is sending us to Greece just north of Athens for 2 or 3 years. I have never lived abroad and have lots of questions. Like, can I see my US shows on Amazon and will my kindle work there. Also, how hard is it to ship things home to the states, like gifts, since my adult son is staying home. I thought I’d do a trial run with the mailing when we arrive in March. Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Pam


----------

